
What's up with this Twitter account? Is it a known bug? - jeanlucas
https://twitter.com/i/moments/1145795417982078978
======
mtmail
Based on the full URL of the tweet
([https://twitter.com//status/1145793001022808065](https://twitter.com//status/1145793001022808065))
I'd say somebody managed to reserve a twitter handle which normalizes to ''.
Maybe a whitespace of non-latin script or character that get stripped in one
system, but not another.

~~~
jeanlucas
But it's so curious how it works well, unless you link directly. Here it says
this page doesn't exist.

------
jeanlucas
I seriously had no other way to frame it than putting on a moment, because
although I can like it, I can't RT or link directly.

